# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  La contaminación de los ríos crecerá por el envejecimiento de la población y el consumo de fármacos

## Embalses

17-11-2008 (La Opinión. A Coruña)La Opinión. A Coruña

>Una población envejecida, cada vez más consumidora de fármacos y propensa a la automedicación, y el mal reciclaje que se hace de los fármacos, que algunas personas tiran por el inodoro, incrementará en el futuro la contaminación química ya presente en los ríos, según un estudio del CSIC sobre el Ebro .

EFE
Gran parte de los compuestos activos de los medicamentos que toman los humanos son metabolizados y expulsados por la orina y las heces y acaban en las aguas residuales que, una vez depuradas, pasan a los ríos, aunque en muchos casos, alerta el mismo estudio, el proceso de depuración es ineficaz, lo que mantiene la contaminación química de los ríos.

El Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas lleva tres años analizando las concentraciones de estos productos en diferentes puntos de la cuenca del Ebro, y aunque de momento se indica que los residuos hallados en sus aguas no son perjudiciales para la salud humana, se desconoce los problemas que la "mezcla" y la interacción de los mismos podría llegar a provocar a largo plazo.

El estudio se centró inicialmente en los 28 productos más consumidos -analgésicos, tranquilizantes, antibióticos o antiinflamatorios entre otros-, pero en los últimos muestreos se ha aumentado hasta 80 compuestos, como los medicamentos contra la úlcera y varios tipos de antiestamínicos, ha explicado a Efe la investigadora del CSIC y del Instituto Catalán de Investigación y Estudios Avanzados, Mira Petrovic.

La investigadora afirma que las concentraciones en el agua analizadas en una veintena de puntos de la cuenca del Ebro no suponen un peligro para la salud, ya que para introducir en el organismo de una persona la misma cantidad de principio activo que contiene, por ejemplo, una pastilla de Ibuprofeno, sería necesario que bebiera cerca de 2.000 litros de este agua.

Petrovic afirma que esta contaminación irá a más sino se produce un cambio de tendencia o una concienciación de los ciudadanos, ya que la población, cada vez más envejecida, consume mayor cantidad de fármacos, a veces por automedicación, lo que sumado a la extendida práctica de tirar estos productos por el inodoro provocará un aumento de estos restos químicos en los ríos.

El estudio indica que la eliminación de estos restos de las aguas por medio de la depuración es complicada, ya que suelen ser compuestos polares, es decir, que se disuelven muy bien en agua.

Existe un relación directa entre el tiempo de retención hidráulica de las aguas en la depuradora -antes de volver a verterse a los ríos- y el porcentaje de eliminación de los residuos.

Sin embargo, existen diferentes grados, ya que mientras los analgésicos o antiinflamatorios son eliminados más fácilmente (hasta en un 95%), la presencia de otros como los antibióticos es más recalcitrante (y sólo se elimina entre un 40 y un 60%), aunque siempre depende de la calidad y la duración de la depuración.

Si el ciclo es corto, la eliminación de los restos será baja, y así, según el estudio, las depuradoras de la cuenca del Ebro que mejor eliminan los restos químicos son las de Pamplona y Miranda de Ebro (donde las aguas son tratadas entre 32 y 25 horas respectivamente), mientras que las de Logroño y Lleida, con unas diez horas de tratamiento, ofrecen unos niveles de eliminación muy bajos de algunos de estos compuestos.

Petrovic afirma que serían necesarias depuradoras de mayor tamaño donde el agua residual pudiera estar más tiempo en contacto con los fangos activados que posibilitan su limpieza o introducir tratamientos terciarios como el de biorreactor de membranas, "que eliminan mejor contaminantes orgánicos".

----------


## Xuquer

hay que insistir en mejorar la educación a nivel de todas las edades, colegios, centros de salud (médicos de cabecera), empresas... hay que mentalizar a la población que los medicamentos son tan contaminantes como nos dicen. :Frown: 

Es dificil tarea pero hay que insistir, tenemos que aportar nuestro granito de arena  :Cool: 

salu2  :Smile:

----------


## zeeshan030

El estudio se centró inicialmente en los 28 productos más consumidos -analgésicos, tranquilizantes, antibióticos o antiinflamatorios entre otros-, pero en los últimos muestreos se ha aumentado hasta 80 compuestos, como los medicamentos contra la úlcera y varios tipos de antiestamínicos, ha explicado a Efe la investigadora del CSIC y del Instituto Catalán de Investigación y Estudios Avanzados, Mira Petrovic.

----------

